# Halloween inflatables



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Any of you have Halloween inflatables? If so, have you had any issues with them?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm asking because Gemmy has some horse drawn hearse inflatables for 2007.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I use inflatables.

It's my little secret. Nobody on this board knows it. But I do. 

I've never had problems with any of them. Most of them are 'cute'. If you don't do cute, then don't get inflatables. 

I have several I don't use in my yard anymore, so I put them up in the neighbor's yards. They are easy to put up and the street looks better when more houses are decorated. Just 8 stakes per unit, you can go from the box to inflated state in under 10 minutes. 

I KNOW I will get crap from you guys, but I really like them. They are super easy, and I have had no issues with them.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I confess, I have one inflatable. It's more of a teaser than anything. Since I don't put any props out until 10/31, I need something sacrificial to let people know Halloween is coming, that's where the inflatable comes in. If somebody wants to vandalize it, I'll be a bit upset, but better the inflatable than a good prop. On 10/30 it comes down. Too cutesy for my real haunt.
As for problems, my only gripe is that dang thing blows over too easy. Even with stakes, it seems that moderate winds punish it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

slimy said:


> I use inflatables.
> 
> It's my little secret. Nobody on this board knows it. But I do.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Slime-ster. Your secret is safe with me. Nobody on the board will know about your inflatable.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have a section of yard that I do not decorate because it is out of view. I was thinking the blowup would be nice over there and it would be the first thing people would see of my haunt other than the strobe lights and screaming....

I didn't think this one was too cutesy and it's the only way I'm going to have a horse drawn hearse because it won't take up too much storage space (in comparison).


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a few inflatables, a giant spider, a small skull and a big tent shaped like a cat with thunder and lightning. I incorporate them into my layout so they dont look out of place, plus none of them are "cute." There nice n easy to set up and take down, the only problem is the tent likes to sway around when its windy, but I've never had any serious issues.

PS, I was lookin at that hearse too, but I cant really work it into an Egyptian theme


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting the haunted house for the littler tot's. I've had too many scared and I'd like to do something that the wee ones could enjoy.

But... I've read a few reviews on it, that say the fans just don't quite have the pressure to inflate it properly. For $350, I don't want to have to buy more/stronger blowers!

So, I'm still thinkin' on it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I got one for xmas from a friend of mine its the ghost one i think they are in a circle don't remember ..
I will use it this yr in the front yard and jack can guard it then .

but we do have 2 for xmas and never had any probs with them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like that Hearse one. 
There is no shame in inflatables.
You like what you like. No need to apologize for your taste. 

What I don't like about them is the way they look in the yard when they aren't inflated.

I have seen the haunted house walk-through one. I think the kids would go nuts for that.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a giant gargoyle, so no cute involved. He is all grey and has wings and red eyes. He stands almost 6ft tall. I get alot of compliments on him. Ill take pics this halloween of him. Is it weird that I call it a him? I also have a 2.5 foot tall cement gargoyle named Richard.....weird


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

slimy said:


> I use inflatables.
> 
> It's my little secret. Nobody on this board knows it. But I do.
> 
> ...


I thought I knew you. ***(walks away shaking head)***.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen a nice grim reaper that would make a great entry guardian, just not sure its the way I want to go with my decorations.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a pumpkin with a witch hat that we don't use outside anymore but it's great for the campground I go to. I've seen a spider that moves every 20 seconds and it's pretty cool!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I like that Hearse one.
> There is no shame in inflatables.
> You like what you like. No need to apologize for your taste.


I agree with you Haunted Bayou. :jol:


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hahah - so funny dr. m - haha - so true...not you slimyy!!!!! haha jp


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

it the words of doc, its at times like this I wish I had a pellet gun.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm sooo disappointed in all you especially you Slimy :zombie: INFLATABLES oiy!! lol JK guys hehe....  I personally dont like inflatables but the horse drawn hearse one is not as bad as the rest of em. There just way too cute for me lol.... Try it out Haunti and let us know how it turns out...


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

what about blow-up inflatables BooGirl?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a lot of friends who have Halloween inflatables.

This is where they normally buy them. http://buyinflatables.com/

This is the forum that they goto. You can find out how to fix them and keep them from fogging up thru this forum. http://www.myholidaydisplays.com/


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i just got one for my birthday frankinstien pretty cool- i like that hearse, ive seen the reaper, not too shabby--- hell haunti go for it


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I can't help it, I like that hearse also! A good way to let the neighbors know what's comming!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

the haunted house archways and walkthru are pretty neat Ideas for the little TOTs


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I ordered the hearse. It should be shipped in less than 2 weeks. I guess pics will be in order?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You have to ask.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have the reaper that is like a walk through. I picked it up at walmart for 15.00 last November. I cant wait to put it up in my yard... Im sooooo excited. I cant wait to see the pic Haunti.

PS: this is my first inflatable too... never really liked them before but they are growing on me too.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the gargoyle, a black cat and a pumpkin inflatable. They have their place as do the more spooky things. 

I think the hearse is cool, but if the $350 is the true price, then it is out of my league.

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

im still torn on the infalable thing. Maybe ill get one and put it in my neighbors frony yard as they do nothing, but im still loving that herse thing, so cool, what is next i wonder?
let us now how it looks in person hauntie!


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

I use them for other holidays - St Patrick's Day and Easter - didn't really think they fit into my Halloween vision. But when I found this Halloween inflatable at a yard sale last month for $3.50, I had to get it.
http://buyinflatables.com/productidG-25676.htm
I'll put it out on Oct 1 to hold a place for my real decorations.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lady Nyxie said:


> I think the hearse is cool, but if the $350 is the true price, then it is out of my league.


Eh? Where did you see that price? The hearse is $199.99.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://buyinflatables.com/categories.php

8ft wide hearse $99.95

12ft wide hearse $199.95

there ya go, the grim reaper archway is my favorite


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We have a few inflatables in our display...
But they are all on the "cute" side of our yard.

Just some advice...
We also decorate a TON for Christmas and we had problems with our big inflatable globe that we got a few years back with blowning up and having all the beads stick together.
So we left it on all night/day....
One day I went out in the yard to straighten some of the decorations and I noticed that there were these little white beads everywhere...

Somebody took a BB gun to it or something because there were something like 15 perfect little holes in it.
.

Just so you know...
Don't keep it on all night and day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

unfortunately fyf, you have to keep it on all night and all day. If not, condensation occurs.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I gotta disagree with fyf. Once you plug it in, you gotta leave it turned on. If it hits the ground, it gets dirty and then looks terrible. It gets stepped on, whatever, just leave it inflated. 

....Just hope Doc Morbius is in another city with his pellet gun.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It wasn't me, FYF!! I swear! LOL! I really do hate inflatables, but I wouldn't damage someone elses property....Sorry to hear about your vandalism. I hate Vandals. Someone kicked a nice dent into the back of my van last night. What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My bad... misread Doomsday Cult Leaders post. The $350 is for a different inflatable.

Sorry.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> It wasn't me, FYF!! I swear! LOL! I really do hate inflatables, but I wouldn't damage someone elses property....Sorry to hear about your vandalism. I hate Vandals. Someone kicked a nice dent into the back of my van last night. What the hell is wrong with people?


Sorry about the van, Doc. I was repaying the pellet gun incident. My bad. Won't happen again.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh no worries! It can happen as much as you want...I took NO offense, man...LOL!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i like the hearse one, too... it's not sickeningly cute


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a few inflatables also...and I use the cute factor to it's best ability. The way I set up my haunted woods is to have a "non" scary trail thur the middle of the woods for all the wee ones that can't take the dark or any really hard core stuff. That's where I put all the white lighting, plastic pumpkins, and simple store purchases. I have 3 other trail that are laid out for the sickos and everyone else. I plant a large inflatable at each end of the kids trail. So the inflatables let the little ones know that they will be OK at the other end of the kids trail.

They do get dirty if you let them flaten down on the ground, but I just sweep them off with a broom, let them run for a day to dry them out, and the look almost as good as new.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

beelce said:


> They do get dirty if you let them flaten down on the ground, but I just sweep them off with a broom, let them run for a day to dry them out, and the look almost as good as new.


Are you talking about the inflatables or the kids?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's funny bone dancer! You gave me a good chuckle here at the end of the night...Thanks! No we have not lost a child yet and I'm the one who need a good dusting off after the haunt season.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't help but think "Pool toys" when I see those. That's just my opinion though. Anything inflatable reminds me of Summer.
And Summer has no place in Halloween for me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay! Hearse pool mattresses!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Doomsday Cult Leader said:


> I've been thinking of getting the haunted house for the littler tot's. I've had too many scared and I'd like to do something that the wee ones could enjoy.
> 
> But... I've read a few reviews on it, that say the fans just don't quite have the pressure to inflate it properly. For $350, I don't want to have to buy more/stronger blowers!
> 
> So, I'm still thinkin' on it!


 I got one last year from Sams club for $199 and it was a huge hit, it inflates just fine and stands tall !!! No problems last year.....had to turn the sound off because it really creeps the little ones out......no fun if they won't come in,.........this year we are adding on to it and adding a fogger, look really cool with fog coming out on a test run last year.
I would love to post some pics and have tried, but seem to be unsuccessfull at getting a small anuff file size......the pics are of my house with the big inflatable house blown up without any other motors but the 3 it comes with. PM me if you want to see them !!! P.S. ok try my web page and scroll down you'll see it there >>>http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Bozz!

I knew I should have bought the one my wife saw last year at Sam's ($199 also), but noooo, I didn't really want a "little kids haunt!" Til I saw too many scared little kids!

Do you remember about what time of year Sam's had them out?
As much as I dislike "The Great Wallmart of China", I have to admit that if I'm going to buy the same exact product somewhere, I might as well pay less for it. 
I'm just concerned they won't carry it this year, and I'll never find one in time.

Nice haunt you threw!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Tim's (buyinflatable.com) making a deal on one until the 30th of this month.*



DeathTouch said:


> I have a lot of friends who have Halloween inflatables.
> 
> This is where they normally buy them. http://buyinflatables.com/
> 
> This is the forum that they goto. You can find out how to fix them and keep them from fogging up thru this forum. http://www.myholidaydisplays.com/


 Hey thanks D.D.,.....If you go to the second link above and click on the forum " whats new at Buyinflatables " you will see a nice thread on the House, he is making some nice deals (but only until the 30th of this month) and he may be the only suppier this year (e-bay has been high) , he said his cost on them are $ 194 and so was Sam's, they were selling them just over cost to get new members signed up and it was a special limited quanity promo, weird huh ?!?.................................... When we saw it last year it was love at first sight, I knew I had to have it bad !!! lol, and they only had about 6 per store, they were gone in just a few days, we signed up and ran out with one, this was around early Sept., I first saw it on the Gemmy site which mention Sams as a carrier and I wasted no time heading over there.Believe it or not I even had adults afraid to go in with all my actors lurking about, and I really did have to turn the sound off so kids young and old would go in, this year we will add a room addition and fog the inflatable,you can really creep it out that way,it was strange some older kids would not go through but some real young ones were just real brave and went for it....................................... Boy if I learn one thing last year this is it, if its too scary and they don't come in, you've just wasted your time on your maze, my wife told me I have to turn the inflatable house sounds off or they won't go through......wow....who knew ? and how right she was. So in closing don't under estimate (sp) the inflatable H.H as being too cute, you can creep it out real fast and maybe even too creepy, and by far it was the single best purchase I have made to date !!!! Good luck


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

P.S.,....Walmart.com now has the big inflatable H.H. on line for $ 297, not bad.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I took a pic of the Halloween inflatable I have , pic is off the box (xmas present from a friend)









I also ordered the skeleton on a chopper today. Looks like this Hopefully
This will go in theme with our party


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice inflatables above. P.S.,..... Check out this video.......http://meisterplanet.com/journal/?s=haunted+house


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

bozz said:


> P.S.,....Walmart.com now has the big inflatable H.H. on line for $ 297, not bad.


Is "H.H." the hearse? I got mine for $199.99 and it's sitting here in front of me. YEA!!!!! Big toy!

Oops, you meant haunted house - duh. That is a good price for it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It has sound. I've already shut it off.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*New 9' Haunted House at Wallys.........*

This should be cool for smaller yards and driveways.http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004528 hope to see this in the store's soon.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the video walk-thru on the previous page. I saw one of these in a yard last year. It looked pretty fun for kids. they kept it up all season in their front yard next to the driveway. No punks took a knife to it! (That's what I'd be afraid of).


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

bozz said:


> Nice inflatables above. P.S.,..... Check out this video.......http://meisterplanet.com/journal/?s=haunted+house


Its a continous blower so if somebody would put a knife or holes in it, it can be patch up with clear tape. Yeah thats a cool video, I had to get one after seeing that to go with my maze.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was actually contemplating getting that HH and now im almost positive my husband will go for it. What a great little idea for the kids. Hey hauntie, did you get the 8ft carriage? They had that one at walmart for 90 bucks


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*9' OR 12' model that is the ?*

More pics here on my web page, scroll down to the bottom to see H.H.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


bozz said:


> This should be cool for smaller yards and driveways.http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004528 hope to see this in the store's soon.


 Its cool there are 2 size choices now on Walmart.com. Below is the bigger one in my drive, notice how steep a downgrade my drive is and the house still stood tall, sorry about the quality of the pics, they are from my old 35mm camera.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey hauntie, did you get the 8ft carriage? They had that one at walmart for 90 bucks


Nope. I got the 12 foot wide animated hearse. The 8 foot wide one wasn't animated.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

OK, I give!

I ordered my 12 foot HH yesterday.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Doomsday Cult Leader said:


> OK, I give!
> 
> I ordered my 12 foot HH yesterday.


Cool....you'll like it, I want the 9' model as well to add to my bigger one. Without the time change this year and all the daylight we will have we need a larger cover maze to lead into the garage portion of the maze, should look good with fog coming out, just hope I don't burn nothing or anybody...lol.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That would be interesting to see the two together. I like the larger one myself. The small one looks like a haunted Photo Mat (remember those). I like the grey and purple colors on those houses. For what it is I think Gemmy did a nice job.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Good observation above, the colors are what attracted me last year in the store, yeah now after I looked at the small one again......it does look a little bit like a photo mat ....ha...funny.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

You could take the toT's pictures at the entrance ot the big one and have them "developed" at the haunted inflatable photo mat on the way out LOL

One hting I've noticed during our yard haunts the past two years on a street that gets 250 ToT's is they don't stick around to look around. get the candy and go. The teens stop and look but most ToT's don't so overall I'm surpised haunters can put up mazes or garage and backyard haunts and get Tot's to take the time to go thru. That's why I built an archway inspired in part by this haunted house I saw in a yard last year and the grim reaper tunnel that Gemmy sold last year at halloween Express (I meaured it in the store ; ) to at least get something they'd have to walk thru and wouldn't take much time to walk thru. Here's a couple phtoobucket links you can see what I'm talking about. Blacklight Archway pictures by bpesti - Photobucket and Blacklight Archway Construction pictures by bpesti - Photobucket. I didn't want anything inflatable but really that big Gemmy HH looks fun IMHO.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice pics and nice place you have there and I may just do the Haunted Photo Mat....lol, too funny ! I know what ya mean about ToT's, I kept my maze short (u-shaped,sideyard,then garage service door through a tunnel that dead ends to go l. or r. and out the garage) and they all came through,some twice, even had a van show up with a bunch of kids for drop off, and I did make some flyers to get the word out. Heck some of the teens were more scare than the young ones,we had to beg a few and even escort a few with our mask off and garage lights on.Still can't believe I had to turn the sound off the H.H.,.....parents were even too scare to go in that, I ask them too....ha ! Of course once you add fog and sounds you can creep anything out IMHO, not to mention a few actors lurking about. Yea I just keep the whole thing short sweet and simple so they could hit the next house in just a few minutes.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh c'mon... A Foto-mat reference?!?

I'll bet half the people who read that had to ask their parents what a Foto-mat was!

(It was that thing in the parking lot of the *record* store!)


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Man I think you guys may be on to something with this Foto Mat stuff....ha...no kidding, what a creepy theme, picture this me with a name badge on me torn red and yellow clothes (think that was the colors ?!?!), spooky pictures hanging up and a big ugly camera that stobes you like a flash and spit's red food coloring all over you, or maybe I will really take their pics and print them up for a charge,......that may pay for all the fog juice...lol.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

You could be a Zombie Fotomat guy. That would be funny. I doubt they'd pay for a pic though. You'd have to do something like hand out a slip of paper with some clip art on it to make it stand out so they wouldn't immediately go thru their ToT bag and throw it out. Have a web URL up for one of the photo service sites like that sell prints like shutterfly.com etc but those sites take their cut too. You'd have to put a big old watermark copyright on the thumbnail so the potential customers don't just download the photo to their hard drive. A photog friend of mine who shoots weddings never makes as much off the prints as they do off the photography fee. It would have to be something where you have a cool stalk-about prop or something unusual that everyone wants their picture taken of and one that's better than they think they can take. In a quick amount of time. So it may not be worth it. I think more kids are familiar with the fun photo-booths. iMacs come with a piece of software that mimics one of those so that makes it something different the average parent can't do. All the parents walk around with digital cameras these days. I'm just brainstorming and playing devil's advocate hear sort of out-loud.

Here's one thing now that I think of it that PO'd me last year. A guy came up to me after he saw me videotaping my yard haunt. He asked if I could please not take pictures of his kid. I was thinking to myself you mean a kid...in a costume...going door to door...with his parent's...begging for candy...on HALLOWEEN!?! One of those kids!?! I don't know what he was worried about. But he proceeded to take take photos of our yard...without asking if he could. Which doesn't make sense to me if you're going to ask me not to take photos for some unknown paranoid headline reading reason. Just another reason the haunted inflatable PhotoMat idea might not work after further consideration - dooh!

Btw, here's a small Gemmy inflatable HH I hadn't seen before off a link from a previous page Small Gemmy non-fotomat shape. Btw, clicking on their photos a certain way brings up a ridiculous copyright warning. As if they took the photo in the first place! So I don't know what they're worried about either. I'm not buying anything from them! But it illustrates what I mean.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Good thinking, yeah people can be weird about pics, go figure ?!?! Hey I saw that other H.H. in Garden Ridge that you mention , its pretty big and not too bad looking either, that ones in consideration for an add on room as well.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*New Gemmy Haunted House on e-bay...???*

Ok . what do you guys think about this new Haunted House.......cheesy or has some promise ? Me? Not sure, I kinda like it in an odd way ?!?! see here>>http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GEMMY-AIRBL...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem>>>but just a little pricey.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That one doesn't look quite right. Neither does this one here. It looks like Gemmy has designers that have esthetic sensibilities and others that don't. Or it might be on purpose for different perceived markets.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Good point. Gemmy seems to be cranking these houses out yet some are not even on their web site.....uuum ?!?! And they certainly appear to have different designers as you mention. I kinda like the one you posted at least its colorful and might be a decent add-on to hide some actors in....dunno.....wonder what I'll find next...lol.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

If you get enough of them you could install plumbing and find renters LOL 

It'll be fun to see what you come up with. Gemmy also makes proprietary inflatables that buyers at certain retail stores want to stock so that's why you see some only available at Wal-Mart, another at Kmart, or garden Ridge (we dont have one around here) etc. But yeah you'd think Gemmy'd have the entire line on their web site. I saw the original big one last year in a yard I couldn't even find it on the Internet anywhere until this thread this year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Ha...ha.....I may charge rent if I hook them all together, I saw the big one last year in Sams Club and my jaw hit the floor....I was worried it would cost $ 500 ....when they told me $ 198 , I said where's the checkout...lol. And they were sold out in just a week last Sept., as a matter of fact all my Sams were sold out.....Tim at Buyinflatables.com said the retailers wholesale cost on that house is $ 194.......Sams sold it as a special purchase lost-leader (sp) just to get more memberships, it worked because it got me in the club. Sneaky little business trick and it worked....kinda clever of them.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Not to bad. Yeah a 



 is usually a low profit margin SKU that retailers price low so it gets people into the store to hopefully buy the big ticket items. Example cheap DVD's so you buy an HDTV. In this case it was a big item but the HH is seasonal and they wanted you to get the mebership so everybody's happy. Except those who went to the store and found out they were out of them ; )


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*And yet another NEW H. House..... looks pretty cool*

Now I think this new H. House here would make a nice room addition to my current one >>>>http://gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=20061&subCatId=149&parent=41 << What do ya think ? Gemmy sure is cranking these out like crazy now.......maybe I will just buy them all and turn my front yard into one huge airblown maze........my wifey would love all the grass I would kill........:jol:


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That could be a fun maze all those together. I like that one for the size it is. The color scheme and design elements are based on the big one you have the grey black and purple so it would make visual sense goign together (I had seen the big HH somewhere for $399. That Sam's Club you mentioned was a good deal!)


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks, now if only I can find a price and size on it, it would be a pretty sweet maze all together with fog and actors.Let me know if ya find it anywhere else.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I noticed on the Gemmy link it looks like an exclusive sold at BJ's Wholesale Club:

http://www.bjs.com/locations/

they sell stuff online. but seasonal is still Summer products. Maybe check back on that site. Would have to pay a membership I bet. but unless it's on eBay that's probably the only place to find it. that's why there's so many different Gemmy inflatables. It's sounds like it's been a good seasonal SKU for Wholesale Clubs and exclusives.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dang, those stores are a little ways up north of me, man they sure spread the merchandise out between stores. I did find a guy on; Myholidaydisplays.com who would send me one, very nice place there. Thanks for info.


----------

